# IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read...



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

What is this forum for!? 
There have been numerous fights here, the most common one being the fact that when newbieâ€™s ask for help they donâ€™t take the advice given and the one giving the advice gets bashed for getting aggravated with them. Yeah, we should be nice to these new members but they should show the same courtesy! What the **** is this forum coming to!? We have people breeding pet store rats just do it, even trying to pass some of them off at "oops" litters when they obviously werenâ€™t, because if they were responsible rat owners they wouldnâ€™t have gotten a female and male rat or they would have had their rats fixed. I know people on here who really did have â€œoopsâ€ litters and Im not attacking you, Im talking about the members on here who go from forum to forum asking the same questions hoping for the answers they WANT to hear so that they can feel better about the idea of breeding these animals. 
People are asking for help and we are trying our hardest to get through to them for the safety of their animals! They donâ€™t take our advise...they give excuses! Then why ask for help if, either way, youâ€™re not going to do anything about it?! We even give out advice to help you deal with the problems yourself, at home, so that you wouldnâ€™t have to go to the vet, especially if you are low on money. YOU STILL DONT DO ANYTHING! Im sick of it!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

Over time this place has gotten worst and worst! What the **** is going on!? When did our pet rats become less important? I'm shocked! People here are still using tanks to house rats (other than breeding)! We try to tell these people, and yet they still do it. I understand if someone needs to for help more than once, but they donâ€™t even do as their told! Itâ€™s the same situation over and over and over. 
Why are people getting rats and not doing the research before hand? Why are you getting rats if you donâ€™t have money, or transportation, or a vet that deals with rats, at hand? Why do you think its okay to not do anything when your baby needs your help! WHY!? It would be different if all these people got of off their assâ€™s and did something about their problems instead of spending all their time typing about what they are â€œgoingâ€ to do. Do it already. You are dealing with a life! I'm through with being nice, sitting back and hoping something good happens in the end. I'm not that person. I stand up for what I believe and I donâ€™t care if feelings get hurt and I donâ€™t care if anyone hates me. I love animals, even ones that arenâ€™t mine, and if I have to fight for life that Iâ€™m not responsible for, then bring it on! I care! I care enough to post this thread and spill my heart out. I'm trying to open your eyesâ€¦to realize that sometimes you need to take a stand for what is right.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

If you have pets and you donâ€™t have money to care for them, then GET A JOB!
If you donâ€™t have a car to take them to a vet, then TAKE THE **** BUS!
If you â€œthinkâ€ there are no vets in your area that treat rats, then LOOK IN THE PHONE BOOK OR CALL AROUND! Find one. ****, even a normal vet, if itâ€™s an emergency, can take a look at the rat and make a decent call. 
Donâ€™t breed pet store rats. Donâ€™t house rats in Tanks. Donâ€™t feed crap food. Donâ€™t use pine or cedar bedding. Take your pets the vets if itâ€™s needed. Donâ€™t house males and females together. Donâ€™t argue with someone whoâ€™s trying to help you and your rat. Or better yet, donâ€™t get pets if you canâ€™t handle them!!!


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

This is why I only have boys, I don't want oops litters or to be too tempted to try to breed. I've thought about possibly breeding in the far far future, but not until I've done plenty of research about the genetics of rats. I read a great article about breeding two beautiful blue dumbo rats and getting a full litter of agouti kittens with regular ears, not being able to adopt any of them out, etc. If you're breeding for looks or markings then you really have to learn a lot about the genetics.

But of course I'd want to be a more experienced rat owner first. I've only had rats for a little over a year now. All of my boys came from stores and I'd never consider breeding them, mostly because they've struggled with URI and I don't want to pass on any weird things they might carry. I know all rats carry Myco, but you really don't want to pass on the genetics of a rat that constantly flares up with sickness.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

I haven't been here that long, and most of that time was more lurking than posting, but even I'm frustrated with people who just refuse to listen, refuse to take the advice that EVERYONE gives, refuse to do the right thing for their rats.

What really gets me is how some people just won't take their rats to the vet when they need it. If you really love and care about your pets - no matter what kind of pet, no matter how "cheap" you can buy them at the store, no matter how big or small - they NEED veterinary care when health problems come up. If you can't figure out some way to get to a vet and pay for it, you should not have ANY pets.

The breeding thing is a really fresh sore spot for me. Someone I know decided to get rats after hearing me talk about them so much. He got a decent cage, nice stuff to put in it, listened to what I said about taking care of them, what to feed them, socializing them, and seemed to really care about doing the right thing for them. Now he's talking about breeding them. He got two girls, and a third last night, and told me his plan to get a male, impregnate the girls, feed the male to a snake, feed all of the male babies to a snake, and keep the females. Somehow, I cannot seem to talk him out of this. Nothing I say has changed his mind. I sent him some links today, including one to a thread on another forum I saw about stories of rat breeding gone wrong. Hopefully he will change his mind. (Also, he plans to feed his girls to the snake when they get old.) 

I just can't understand some people. I can't understand why they get any animals.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

Kuddos to you JennieLove!!!! 

When I first got ratsys it was when I was in 3rd-4th grade. We had 2 females as class pets and one day after summer vacation we found out that instead of 2 we had 20!!! (I don't remember the exact number...) But when the babys were old enough the teacher said as long as our parents called and said it's ok we could take as many as they allowed. Before then I read at least 12 defferent books on how to care for, what to feed and how to house the new ratsy. My mom let me get one girl and that's how it started for me. No one told me to read up on ratsys I just went to the school library and my local library and read stuff all on my own. 

And you know what all that reading really paid off. 

Ok I'm done.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

All I can say is AMEN. I won't add anything, because you covered everything I'd say. Thank you.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

Feel free to add as much as you want! Its good to hear I'm not alone in this. I, as well as a few of my good friends here, have tried so hard to be nice and to give all we can to helping others...but to be treated as though nothing we say is important is heartbreaking and fustrating. I feel like if no one is willing to listen and speak up, then our pets arent going to get the care they deserve. I just feel this place is falling apart. Everyday I'm seeing posts that make me so mad with people, but I dont want to leave becuase I still want to help people.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

Same thing happens in yahoo chatrooms,over time the same people get to know each other too well and all **** breaks out.But I havent seen anyone be rude,or maybe im the one being rude and haven't realized it?haha


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

People just arent listening is the thing. Some poeple here ask questions about rats that they should have obviously known before they decided to get rats as pets. Then they turn around and are doing the opposite of what advice has been given, or are doing nothing at all.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

People never like getting told theyre wrong,but those who don't,then dont need to ask questions unless they wish to get corrected.Personally if im wrong,I want to get TOLD so,so I can fix it.I'd look more like a fool not listening to experienced people telling me something than fixing it.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*



Mana said:


> The breeding thing is a really fresh sore spot for me. Someone I know decided to get rats after hearing me talk about them so much. He got a decent cage, nice stuff to put in it, listened to what I said about taking care of them, what to feed them, socializing them, and seemed to really care about doing the right thing for them. Now he's talking about breeding them. He got two girls, and a third last night, and told me his plan to get a male, impregnate the girls, feed the male to a snake, feed all of the male babies to a snake, and keep the females. Somehow, I cannot seem to talk him out of this. Nothing I say has changed his mind. I sent him some links today, including one to a thread on another forum I saw about stories of rat breeding gone wrong. Hopefully he will change his mind. (Also, he plans to feed his girls to the snake when they get old.)


[align=center]Why would he want to do that?! Why would he buy a male, then just feed him to a snake after he impregnates the females? And why would he want to feed all the male babies to a snake? Why doesn't he just buy some more females?? And why does he want to feed the girls to a snake when they get old!?![/align]


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*



Whiskers said:


> Mana said:
> 
> 
> > The breeding thing is a really fresh sore spot for me. Someone I know decided to get rats after hearing me talk about them so much. He got a decent cage, nice stuff to put in it, listened to what I said about taking care of them, what to feed them, socializing them, and seemed to really care about doing the right thing for them. Now he's talking about breeding them. He got two girls, and a third last night, and told me his plan to get a male, impregnate the girls, feed the male to a snake, feed all of the male babies to a snake, and keep the females. Somehow, I cannot seem to talk him out of this. Nothing I say has changed his mind. I sent him some links today, including one to a thread on another forum I saw about stories of rat breeding gone wrong. Hopefully he will change his mind. (Also, he plans to feed his girls to the snake when they get old.)
> ...


I don't even know ;_; I just can't understand it. He wants to breed more females "for variety" - I told him to just go out and get more females if he wants variety. He would feed the males to the snake so they don't impregnate their mothers/sisters... and he would feed them to the snake when they get old "to put them out of their misery"...

You have no idea how much this sickens me, and the *only* reason I still talk to him now is to try to talk him out of this. I thought I had until yesterday when he told me about his new dumbo girl, and I said I wish I had a dumbo... and he said he'd breed some... and then it started over ;_;


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

Ugh.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

Jennielove you're my new idol. I've been thinking this for a while, I'm a new enough member to but being a newbie doesn't give you the right to constantly make excuses! What really makes me angry is stupid posts like (this is just an odd example) my rat is bleeding from his eye balls do you think he needs vet care? COME ON WAKE UP PEOPLE. If you need to ask then the answer is automatically yes just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

renay(this is just an odd example) my rat is bleeding from his eye balls do you think he needs vet care? COME ON WAKE UP PEOPLE. 

haha that question answers itself.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

Thats the point. People post questions in the health forum all the time that answer themselves and I'm also really sick of hearing the crap about we don't have the money to bring him to a vet, if that was a CHILD what would you do? It isn't even a question of responsibility its ETHICS. if your animal is sick you bring it to a vet, it can't bring itself :x this is something that has always made me angry.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

It's actually illegal to not take a animal to a vet and if he/she is suffering so yeah,not only that but if youre gonna buy any animal of any sort period,you should just acknowledge that theyre gonna get sick at some point and gonna need help.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*



Mana said:


> He would feed the males to the snake so they don't impregnate their mothers/sisters...


[align=center]Well, can't he just put the males in a different cage? ~_~[/align]




> and he would feed them to the snake when they get old "to put them out of their misery"...


[align=center]That's weird. Wouldn't it be better to just let them die peacefully in their cage instead of being eaten by a hungry snake?[/align]




> You have no idea how much this sickens me, and the *only* reason I still talk to him now is to try to talk him out of this. I thought I had until yesterday when he told me about his new dumbo girl, and I said I wish I had a dumbo... and he said he'd breed some... and then it started over ;_;


[align=center]Well if you convinced him before, maybe you can convince him again.[/align]


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

I totally agree. People are ignorant.

Plus half of the time, those who defend their rats crap lifestyle, its because they are in denial. they want to look like a good owner, and cant admitt they did wrong.

I wont lie, i did a little research but not as much as i should have. I've had my own little messups but i learned and changed and i follow advice given to me.

People need to face the truth and change their rats life for the better.

If i piss anyone off or neglect advice or anything,p.m. me and yell. haha but i dont think i will


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*



chrisstrikeagain said:


> If i piss anyone off or neglect advice or anything,p.m. me and yell. haha but i dont think i will




Haha nah,if people get to the point they need to yell at someone else over a computer..then they just need to get a life.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*



Leiren said:


> chrisstrikeagain said:
> 
> 
> > If i piss anyone off or neglect advice or anything,p.m. me and yell. haha but i dont think i will
> ...


Lol, I've been a member on this forum for a few months and let me tell you my life is perfectly good, but what i wouldn't give to be able to yell at some people here every now and then it wouldn't accomplish much, but sometimes harsh measures have to be taken in order to get a point across.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

lol, yeah I know. Pretty much any post in the health section have that one right answer which is like you said, take the rat to the vet.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

It bothers me so much when some one buys an animal and treats it like its disposable. It blows my mind that there are people who think animals cant feel and it doesnt matter anyway because they are not going extinct. I get a lot of people ask my why I'm vegan. I tell them I don't like the way the animals are treated. They the start saying the stupidest **** like, what about the plants feelings, if we don't eat them then they are going to over populate, they are going to die anyway, what about protein, b12, what about thanksgiving, but humans were designed to eat meat, I need to eat meat if I don't it will make me week, i cant afford it, I tried and I got sick, my doctor made me eat meat again, blah blah blah, we have canine teeth....not all farms are like that(only mostly all the meat comes from farms that are like 'that')


:x


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

Unfortunately people will continue to ignore our adivce, and you want to know why? It's because our way means work and it means spending money. The cheap miserable people who come on here looking for quick advice want to be told that everything will be fine if you let the rat 'work it all out'. They were never open minded to any other advice right from the start.

It breaks my heart, and drives me to the point of loosing my mind nearly everytime. If you guys ever see a post that is so blattantly wrong, or the person is just so set in their ways you know they won't change, fire me off a PM. I might be able to lock the topic, or maybe what the person has done is warranted by a ban, you never know.

I'm the only mod here at the moment (personal lives have gotten in the way for the other two, but they should return soon) and I'm moving to a new city TOMORROW. I'm not able to patrol the forms as best I should, so I trust you guys to be my eyes. 

That said, I might not be quite as active over the next 2-3 days, but I'll be lurking at least, so don't hesitate to PM me if something is up, that's why Ratman put me in this position.

I love you all. You core group are the reason I come back everyday.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

I haven't commented on this until now, partly because I'm still a new member (or at least I feel that way) and I wasn't sure if I had any right really! I've also avoided it because I myself had an "Oops" litter, and I'm still ashamed that it happened. I told stephanie, upon her leaving, that some new members are here to listen and LEARN, and I have learned quite a lot from many members. I did research pet rats a little before I got my Penny, and I had intended to do more research before I adopted a rat but I went to the store, and I fell in love......... I know now that was not the best thing to do but any time I learned something new and discovered I could be doing something better for my pets I've changed it. I love my ratties very much, and I am doing the best I can.............. anyhoo my point isn't to defend myself because I don't believe anything was/is intended for me (errr at least I hope not) but, as I told stephanie, this is just a reminder that your efforts don't always go in vein, and I hope that it somehow makes it worth it! 

on another note: 
I'm also not sure if I have the right to be as upset because I am so new but I've actually discovered I'm avoiding the health section more than any other because it has been a bunch of "take them to a vet." Advice is repeated so much that it gets tiring but I stick around to be connected to so many people who love rats. 

I understand everyone's frustration but I really hope other members don't leave the forum........ maybe it's time for a change. Make a few stickies in the health folder, and simply ask members to look there first? I dunno.....
Sorry this was so long but I hope that everyone is planning on sticking around! 

p.s.
I hope I was not the source of frustration for anyone


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

I am in no way, shape, or form defending those who are irresponsible rat owners, but has anyone taken into consideration that some members are children?? 

It seems to me (and I may very well be wrong) that samsterandrocky is a child. Children do not have control over what happens much of the time, and especially in this person's case it appears that they were thrust into having the rat, not by choice.

Now, this in no way means that once the pet becomes yours you have any reason NOT to give it the utmost care possible, I think that samsterandrocky could have at least worked hard to either treat the rat at home or bring it to a rescue, done all in their power to help the poor thing. 

Yet I'm simply saying that a lot of the conveniences and choices that we as adults have are not even options for these young owners. 



Also, I'm sure that since you are all alive and living on this planet, you have no doubt encountered people in life with differing opinions and lifestyles than you, yes? Some people who have different religions, sexual orientations, political standpoints, etc etc etc. There are going to be individuals with whom you cannot and will not ever agree, BUT in an effort to HELP them to see why humane animal treatment and responsible ownership is EXTREMELY IMPORTANT, one might choose a method more gentle to persuade them, rather than blatant YELLING at them out of frustration. 

It is clear that you are all very passionate about how you feel in regard to perfect treatment of rats, and more power to you!  However, I would think that you would have more success and that ratties would benefit the most from our being guiding and not yelling at those who are messing up, which will only turn them away, and with NO guidance, they will be even WORSE rat owners. 

Just a thought. 

There are far too many wonderful and useful individuals here to see only anger and frustration which will lead no where beneficial.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

I've gathered through the posts that samsterandrocky is actually a young adult living with other young adults, though I could be wrong. I don't believe parents have ever been mentioned, but things that a young adult living on their own would be paying for has. I could be wrong.

It's not like anyone is jumping on anyone right from the bat. There are countless threads on the forum asking for help and then ignoring advice given over and over, and still asking for help. That is very frustrating, and it's hard to hold back after awhile. Rats are not toys, and they feel pain and sadness, and many of us get upset when any living being is treated as if they don't deserve medical care, proper diet, proper housing, other rat friends, etc.

I don't think anyone should be jumped on, but there comes a point where you don't know what else to say. You're offering solid advice and it is either ignored, or there's always one excuse or another. I don't think many of us can tolerate that after a point. If you want help, then LISTEN and utilize the help. Otherwise, it's a waste of time.

I think we should play nice, but I also think if people aren't listening to suggestions and advice, it's human nature to get frustrated. There isn't any success happening when someone is not listening, not learning. Meanwhile, there is a little life (or multiple lives) that may be suffering. As rat fanciers, I don't think many of us can turn a blind eye to that, or pretend it's okay. It's not! Advice is often repeated because it is ignored the first dozen times. When everyone is agreeing that X should be done, and the OP ignores or offers excuses for it, it is frustrating, it is maddening. And it's not okay. If you ask for help, you need to accept the help given. Asking questions is fine. But going on about how you can't do this, can't do that, or how there's just no money (many of us here have been through bad times, but our animals have NOT suffered because of it... There is ALWAYS a way), or how they feel that what they're doing is fine (why ask, then?), etc... It's rather pointless. For us, for them and especially for the rats. I can not and will not coddle someone for not doing best by the animal. Trying isn't always good enough, with a LIFE is in your hands. I run a rat rescue but I love these animals and will do anything for them. I can't stand to know of one suffering, ever.

As for the health forum... We SHOULD be saying a vet is needed often. That's the problem with having a health forum in general - we are NOT vets, we can NOT treat over the internet, nor should we. We can offer advice and our own experiences, but generally, the response should be - See a vet.

Sorry it's so long. I have an elbow injury, so this was painstaking to type, but I felt I needed to say it. Of course, it's my opinions only. But that's what's great about forums, isn't it? Everyone has their own ideas, etc.


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

Ok, I have to add my two cents. 

First off THANK YOU for making this thread. I've been reading so many posts from people that are just starting to make me want to rip my hair out. I am a new member here, and I don't pretend to know everything there is to know about rats, but my OCD makes me want to learn everything possible before stepping to something. That being said, many of you on here know that I spent a good month and a half on here before I got my boys. I spent two months before I found this place researching rats on the internet. I called ALL of the vets in my area about the possible care of my rats BEFORE I got them, I visited the vets in question and met the top three choices in person before my boys were even old enough to open their eyes. 

I know that what I did is not the norm, but basic understanding of the pet you are getting is vital to making their lives happy and full. People think that because rats are "replaceable" that they can do whatever the heck they want and it doesn't matter. What makes me the most angry is the fact that so many people buy rats just for the heck of it, and don't know a thing about caring for them. 

I don't expect people to read all that I did, or to spend the time before getting a rat like I did, but I did my research, and found that for my purposes (I needed a companion animal for school because my really severe depression) I needed a sweet, calm, well socialized rat. To get the above things I had to get a male and one that was from a breeder not a pet store. Then there was the task of finding a good breeder, and let me tell you there was a lot of work involved in that! I went through THREE backyard breeders before I came here, and with the advice of the people here, and the help of a few other websites I actually found two good breeders and got my boys. 

I have an entire binder full of information on rats, there is such a wealth of information on the internet that even books can't keep up with. I also went out and bought any book or magazine that was recommended on any rat site. I now have the background knowledge to be able to answer almost any question posted on here, and I have only been interested in rats for about 5 months. I have convinced all 5 of my roommates that rats are the best small animal pets, and my mom and my sister are in love with my boys. 

If you don't want to take the time and energy to understand what you pet needs then you shouldn't have that pet. If you don't have the money to take care of your pet, then DON'T BUY THE PET! Yes, it only costs a few dollars to get a rat, but there are going to be vet fees, food and housing costs (and properly sized homes are expensive) as well as hundreds of other little things that come up. 

Oh, and don't even get me started on breeding...

Sorry for the rant, but I wanted to put out there the idea that a "newbie" to the community could still be an intelligent and helpful member of the community. Age shouldn't be a factor, if they're too young to understand all the details, they are too young to be the primary care giver to a pet.

ETA: My rattie "Bible"









Emy


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

Wow, this is really awesome that so many of us, new members and old, are comming together to talk about this and listening to each other; its the one this I was hoping for by making this thread! 

I have heard a few members here feel uncomfortable about speaking out, due to the fact that they are new and weren't sure if this thread was directed towards them. Im sorry if you felt that way and Im very happy you did have the courage to speak up. 

The subject of age has also poped up, thank you rattikins! I understand that there are children among the forum who might not fully understand what they have gotten themselves into by owning a pet rat and the importance of some of the advice given to them. We all know that rats arent as simple to take care of as some people/stores make them out to be and children are in no way capable of taking their pets to the vets on their own. 

Maybe their should be some type of age limit to certain sections of the forum, or maybe some type of agreement between the parent, child and the fourm before being able to join. Didnt we have a suggection for this fourm to show our ages by our name? That would be very helpful as well, so we know when we are dealing with a younger member! Maybe we should all really push fo rthat idea to get through!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

About the health forum. Can we get a sticky that has all the "normal" problems and explanations on how to treat them? You know like, "My rat has a infected bite." The answer would be take it to a vet or treat it at home with these step by step instructions. I know it will be a pain in the ass/hands and fingers to type ALL of that stuff but wouldn't it be worth it?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

That sounds like a good idea, having different sections among the health forum. There are so many different things that could go wrong with a rat, but Im sure something like could work.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

Well, we already have the 'abcess treatment outline' stickied, so it would probably just involve someone writing up a thoroughly detailed post on treatment of the major healthy issues (like mites, URIs, tumors, hind end degeneration, etc). Of course, this won't stop people from posting about the issues, but it could be a good reference.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*



Whiskers said:
 

> Mana said:
> 
> 
> > He would feed the males to the snake so they don't impregnate their mothers/sisters...
> ...


When I had a litter I couldn't find homes for I took them to my fav pet store and told them to sell them as pets and they did! (I sold them to the store for a buck each. Enough to buy food for the ones back home.) I went back every day for a week to make sure they were being sold as pets and on the 8th day a litte girl (about 10) was buying the last 2 girls with her parents.  I talked to them for about 1/2 an hour and they were very nice and I new that my babys would be ok. 

So WHY doesn't he do that??? Take the "unwanted" ratsys to a pet store? I know not to many are like the 1 I know and go to but still....


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*



Forensic said:


> Well, we already have the 'abcess treatment outline' stickied, so it would probably just involve someone writing up a thoroughly detailed post on treatment of the major healthy issues (like mites, URIs, tumors, hind end degeneration, etc). Of course, this won't stop people from posting about the issues, but it could be a good reference.


YES!!!!



Forensic said:


> ...it could be a good reference.


That's what I'm talking about! You a phychic?? :lol:


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*



JennieLove said:


> Didnt we have a suggection for this fourm to show our ages by our name? That would be very helpful as well, so we know when we are dealing with a younger member! Maybe we should all really push fo rthat idea to get through!


YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*



Sky14 said:


> That's what I'm talking about! You a phychic?? :lol:


That's my side job. :lol: Just kidding, nah.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

I know, I know!! :lol:


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

I think that stickies for frequently asked questions is great. Especially if you can put a picture with it. 

I know when my guinea pigs have to go to the vet, I first look on http://www.guinealynx.info/sitemap.html which is a guinea pig health guide. I know that there are some meds that they aren't supposed to have and I print that out every time I go to the vet and bring it with me. I'm not saying that my vet is incompetent but not everyone can remember everything that they learned in school. I happen to really like my vet and he does a wonderful job with all my animals. I would rather be safe than sorry. I also try and figure out what they have so that I have some idea of what to expect when I get to the vets. It's a wonderful guide. It's my bible to guinea pigs. I absolutley love it. Any question I might have, I look there first and if I can't find the answer then I ask.

Maybe some of us can get together and make up a guide like that. You would probably need a vet or vet tech's help with the medication section (doses and etc.). I would be more than willing to type or help out in anyway. Although, I'm new to rats and not that knowledgable in what to do when one is sick except take them to vet. However, I would love to be more informed before I go to the vet. Maybe even put a section in there about what you can do if its the weekend to get your rat through to Monday. It would also be great if it had pictures. Such as pictures of abscesses, tumors, barbering, bumblefoot, babies, etc. So people could make a pretty good educated guess as what they may be in for.

Again, I think the sticky thing would be great. Especially for frequently asked questions.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

Ditto to all of that!!!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

I think a moderator suggested if you want a sticky to write up a topic and notify a moderator that in your opinion this is a good topic to be stickied. They really need topics written to sticky first. So instead of just complaining, get to work I geuss XD

I know I should write up some things >_> *hides*


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*



Poppyseed said:


> I know I should write up some things >_> *hides*


 *looks under desk* Helloooo? LOL :lol:


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*



Sky14 said:


> Whiskers said:
> 
> 
> > Mana said:
> ...


Hello? Mana???


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*



Sky14 said:


> Sky14 said:
> 
> 
> > Whiskers said:
> ...


Sorry, I missed that ^^;

Logic will not get through to him. I haven't even talked to him since I sent him links about why not to breed. And I really don't think I convinced him not to the first time, I'm pretty sure he just got tired of the argument and shut up about it. I can't even get a straight answer as to why he would rather breed than just go get more females.

As for feeding them to the snake when they're old, he apparently thinks it would be a "waste" to just let them die, because the snake wouldn't eat them if they're already dead. And the snake has to eat anyway, and since the rats will die anyway... might as well feed them to the snake. That's what I gathered, anyway.

I can't really answer these questions though, because I can't comprehend his thought process on this


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

Hoorah for you Jennie on making this topic. I feel much the same way and instead of flippingout like I did I should have made something similar tothis. It is really hard to understand that some people here are younger but no matter the case a responsivle pet owner should do what is nessecary for the pet. My son wanted fish for his birthday and even though he is only 7 years old I made him do the research and he decided that he could handle it. Now I decided to get him three 26 cent feeder goldfish in January and would you believe it the things are still alive and active. He feeds them daily and cleans their tank out weekly. He helps with the rats and the cats. He know about proper quarantine and he knows about sickness. If he sees porphiryn on one of my rats in the morning he tells me and he goes with me tothe vets. He is seven and seems to be more responible for his animals than some of the people here. It sickens me to see some of the posts here and I left for a bit because of it. I decided it was time to come back because I know that I have information people need and want to hear. I just have to keep myself in check more because though I like helping i am not very nice about ignorant people. So in closing I hope that things around here wil change soon and this topic is a huge help to me so that I can vent LoL. Thanks again Jennie


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

I'd like everyone to follow advice given by longtime rat keepers,and Ollie's not my pet to play with,I'm like his teacher,theres lunch,recess,and nap time. We are all like teachers,we teach them right from wrong,and potty train them(even though Ollie refuses to use a litter box,lol),we're mothers,fathers,and teachers all in one=3


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

Well said Meghan!!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

Glad your back Stephanie and if ya need to vent, this is the thread to do it! xD


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

you know what's really helpful is the rat lady health book. I'm not sure but I think I can find in the book how to order it online. It's my rattie health bible. I had my own "oops" litter. I bought two females not realizing one of them had been in a cage with a male. This book really came in handy throughout the whole experience.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*



Meghan said:


> I'd like everyone to follow advice given by longtime rat keepers.....


How long do you have to own ratsys for to be a longtime ratsy keeper??
I've had ratsys for almost 8 years. Does that make me a longtime keeper? :?


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

... Hm I've known some pretty ignorant people who have kept rats for a long time... you're on the right track by saying that meghan but I think what you were implying was that newbies should follow the advice from the obviously knowledgeable people who are here. I wouldn't know what to do with my rats if i hadn't joined this forum, I can honestly say that you guys have given my babies a better life through helping me understand what it is that they need. When the newbies here protest to the advice we give them I think its because they think we are attacking them in person when in all reality (and i've said this 1000 times) relatively everyone here has the best interest of their, and other peoples rats at heart. I mean where else can you find such a diverse group of rat lovers? This has got to be the best place to learn because there are so many GOOD opinions and suggestions to be heard...


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: IMPORTANT! All member's, new and old, please read..*

yea,I've learned alot here


----------

